# tablet froze in bootloop plz help tried everything



## babylightfoot

My tablet Trio Stealth 10 MST 10-21 froze on the logo screen so i did a reset by holding down the volume button the android system recovery list came up i went to wipe data/factory reset it freezes on that screen also.so i went back to system recovery and wiped cache partition also wiped media partion it still will not startup and stays frozen on wipe data/factory reset screen i have also reset it by the reset pinhole button still freezes. I do not know if its rooted i didnt root it myself but idk if it came pre rooted when i bought it.Im not real tech savy lol. i also do not have a sd card inserted in this tablet bc its already 16 gb i have also let the battery drain all the way down then tried everything again can someone plz help me thanks


----------



## TonyB25

If a hard reset doesn't work, there isn't anything else you can do. Maybe contact the company you bought it from and see if it's covered by some warranty.


----------



## babylightfoot

Is there anything I can do if I connect it to a PC I can get into my recovery screen. Can I download another operating system or try to flash it I have read a lot of things on here but idk where to go or what I need to download thanks


----------



## TonyB25

The tablet runs Android, so that's your only option. You could try rooting it and installing a custom ROM. Not sure how that works since it won't boot. But since it doesn't work, and you don't want it replaced under warranty, you can give it a try.


----------



## babylightfoot

I can get it to boot into recovery mode fine..it gets stuck in bootloop when I try to do a wipe data factory reset I wiped cache and wipe media partition
. reboot system still stuck in bootloop..i did try to connect it to a PC and it does not recognize drive tried to update driver using search internet and it cannot find it any other advice will be helpful thank you


----------



## TonyB25

You could go to this site to see if there are root instructions and a custom ROM you could try.
http://www.xda-developers.com/

All of those things void the warranty, so you should try to get it replaced under warranty first.


----------

